
Ask HK: How do I report bugs in AWS services without paying for support? - mmontagna9
A couple of weeks ago AWS released a blog post which claims that the ECS run-task API now supports overriding memory and cpu quotas, boto3 has been updated to accept and validate the new parameters, but they are ignored by the ECS backend. Does anyone know how to report this without paying for business support? I would rather not upgrade to pay for it to report a bug in an AWS service, as I&#x27;ve tried to do so in the past and AWS support simply let the ticket expire without a resolution.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aws.amazon.com&#x2F;about-aws&#x2F;whats-new&#x2F;2017&#x2F;06&#x2F;amazon-ecs-runtask-and-starttask-apis-now-support-additional-override-parameters&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;boto&#x2F;boto3&#x2F;issues&#x2F;1184
======
cpufry
does it work as you expect through the cli[0]?

[0]: [http://docs.aws.amazon.com/cli/latest/reference/ecs/run-
task...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/cli/latest/reference/ecs/run-task.html)

edit: actually i think they were talking about the cli, cause that's what they
link to from the blog post. you're right though, they should be clearer.

